# Anchor trolley question



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

So I'm in need of an anchor trolley, but there's a catch. I have rigged a yak without drilling holes so far.... fishfinder, rod holders, etc. With all of the gear track products out there it was pretty simple.

Now I would like to add a trolley....and would like to do so without drilling or adding rivets. Any ideas, existing products, etc? I have gear track at the front and rear of the yak if that helps. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

There's a no drill diy on youtube

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The gear track, tie downs, etc...that are already on your yak got there because someone drilled a hole to install them.
I say don't sweat it, drill away. You're above the water line, and you're certainly not harming the integrity of the yak in any way. 
Measure twice, drill once.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

All you need to do is install pulleys on each gear track and you have the hard part done. 

OR get some well nuts, they are awesome too.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Do you have handles on both ends of your boat? I've seen guys take oversized carabiners, clip them on the handles and run the trolley thru those.....probably doesn't work as well as the pulleys, but works.....FWIW, I mounted a trolley on my boat....I was sweating bullets when i drilled.....It wasn't that bad!

Mike


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Drill, unless you are related to Gilligan....


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Knowing exactly what you have would help tho but like everyone has said , drill it and you not gonna damaged in any ways unless you use a hole saw!8-\

Take your time put some tape and mark the location and look it over twice to be sure you have it in the right place. If you locate it to high you will have the problem of guide rope slipping above the cockpit creating a headache. If unsure get a seasoned taker who knows to help. Good luck.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Or better yet get in touch with Yakattack and they will get you right stuff .


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

or plastic weld it


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies.



Yakphisher said:


> Knowing exactly what you have would help


Slayer 12 with Over 130" of groove track/gear track. I'd like to find a way to mount a pulley to a groove track in the bow tank and stern tank.....ie with a t bolt set up or something similar. I didn't know if there was a product out there or not yet.

I've seen the caribeaner clips and pulleys on the handles but it always seems to look sloppy....and sits up a little high on the yak. That's my last option, but at least it's an option. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Sean, get a hold of RRT in Milford and see if they will install one. They are a Native dealer and do installs. They installed one in the past for me on an ultimate 14.5. They did a great job...no issues. I'm as anal about my kayak as it gets bro. They are great people over there. Maybe give them a yell, tell them Shawn told you to call....I'm sure you can install it on your own but I'm just saying, if you want to take the responsibility out of your own hands...

http://www.roadsriversandtrails.com/index-11.html

Btw, how you like that slayer? You get a 12 or a 14.5? I had a 12 but got rid of it.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Hey Sean, get a hold of RRT in Milford and see if they will install one. They are a Native dealer and do installs. They installed one in the past for me on an ultimate 14.5. They did a great job...no issues. I'm as anal about my kayak as it gets bro. They are great people over there. Maybe give them a yell, tell them Shawn told you to call....I'm sure you can install it on your own but I'm just saying, if you want to take the responsibility out of your own hands...
> 
> http://www.roadsriversandtrails.com/index-11.html
> 
> Btw, how you like that slayer? You get a 12 or a 14.5? I had a 12 but got rid of it.




Thanks I appreciate it. I got the slayer 12. I like it a lot, well ok I love it. But it's kinda like puppy love. I have had it for a little over a month and been out with it a 8 or 9 times. Give me 6 months and ask me how I like it then...that's the true test of a relationship. 

Lots of open deck space, plenty of storage in the tank wells, factory installed groove tracks, hard foam handles (something I really appreciate), looks awesome in desert camo, and don't even get me started on the seat....Ahhh the seat.  I could go on and on. 

Why did you get rid of yours?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That IS a sweet looking yak!
How does it paddle, Sean?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I been thinking of making a dog leg type bracket to mount one on the track for other side when I do need it but still have the option of taking it off. I just haven't got around it.
I normally don't use anchor much but I do use the drift sock a lot to slow my presentation.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

catking said:


> We want your oil and women


When I quote you bubbagon this is what shows up. I'm not sure where Ohub is pulling catking from or his desire for oil and women.

Anyway......
The slayer handles fairly well for its hull shape. I did have reservations because the hull shape was so flat and lacking a keel. My last yak was nearly the exact opposite, all keel, so when I jumped in the slayer it was a whole new feeling. Here are some observations between the two yaks. 
Malibu x13....13 ft long 28" wide.......8 months and over 800 hours of use. 

Slayer 12 ...12 ft long and 31" wide......1.5 months and 50-60 hours of paddling.


The slayer nose does walk back and forth a little with each paddle stroke....Some of which may be attributed to my below average paddling skills. It will turn on a dime though, one strong and wide paddle stroke can send you 180 degrees. It can handle big waves since it has the rounded bow and high sides...The high sides and high seat make it a good sail for catching wind though. It's a little harder to paddle than my old yak, it seems to push water rather than cut through it. It loses momentum rather quickly so it takes a little more effort than the malibu. Tracking is just ok, not great but better than other yaks I've paddled with flat hull designs.


I'd say that the slayer shines on moving water, and will get the job done on big water. I rate it an 8 on moving water and a 6 on big flat water. In comparison I would rate the Malibu a 4 on moving water and a 9 on big flat water. 

The slayer isn't as specific to one water type as the Malibu is, ie the Malibu was more specific to flatwater and is a nightmare on shallow moving water. The slayer is a nice compromise for both water types. It's great on moving water and good on flatwater.... which may make someone a good all around boat. If I were to buy yaks specific for each water type, i may not have gotten the slayer.
There are probably better designed kayaks out there for each type of water. 

For me right now, it's exactly what I needed. I'm not real interested in having a bunch of yaks and having to pull them on and off of the trailer every other day when I decide to fish flat water or moving water. 

(With that said, I have 4 yaks and Amanda wants a new one soon... she showed me a pic of a pink camo moken, I think she wanted the color more than the yak though.) 

That's just my observations and opinions. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

SeanStone said:


> When I quote you bubbagon this is what shows up. I'm not sure where Ohub is pulling catking from or his desire for oil and women.
> 
> Anyway......
> The slayer handles fairly well for its hull shape. I did have reservations because the hull shape was so flat and lacking a keel. My last yak was nearly the exact opposite, all keel, so when I jumped in the slayer it was a whole new feeling. Here are some observations between the two yaks.
> ...


I think that's a great breakdown of the slayer 12. I liked everything about the boat for the most part. It's the part you mentioned about it pushing water and losing momentum that ultimately made me get rid of it. I couldn't stand that buddy's ws tarpon 120 was leaving me in the dust with half the paddling effort. We fish mostly lakes so I ended up trading her in for a jk cuda 14. I also have a jk cruise 12 that I use for smaller water/river. 

Hey if Amanda is all about the color of the yak, you should show her the new slayer 12 in this color.... **********


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Great review, Sean. I appreciate you taking the time.

Oh, and I want your oil and women. LOL!! WTF?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

A quote I've heard before "Drill Baby Drill" lol. Check out Wilderness Systems trolley. My dad has one on his WS Commander track that came with his yak. The only issue is being that your track is on top of the yak the trolley rope may not ride where you want it out of the way. What you could do is buy enough Polypropylene to heat it up and bend it to the contour of the yak to hang it over the side then add a trolley.


----------

